# Fish



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I know everyone loves there fish but was wondering have you ever had a fish you really disliked what kind and why.


----------



## Morgan (Apr 15, 2008)

pat3612 said:


> I know everyone loves there fish but was wondering have you ever had a fish you really disliked what kind and why.


Every goldfish I've ever owned, I've hated.

It's not that I have bad luck with them - I never have. It's not even that I dislike their appearance (I find fantails especially beautiful). It's just that I hate their colour (Gold is so gaudy) and their behaviour. In my opinion they act like the rats of the ocean - They eat anything they can and shit all over the place. Excuse the vulgarity. They don't even appear to be intelligent (To me).

But I'm aware that most people don't share that view. =)


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I can't wait until Kat sees this thread


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

pat3612 said:


> I know everyone loves there fish but was wondering have you ever had a fish you really disliked what kind and why.


American Flag Fish- Horrible disposition. Like a little rabbid squirrel

ANY Danio- Why God?


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

I like all fishes!

I only don't like people who dye/tattoo fish. Makes me sad to see those fish. 

Otherwise I like fish from the oddballs to the more common ones like goldfish.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I also dont like mormyrids








just because there are like 2 people skilled enough to keep them in the world and everyone else just kills them.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Is that what they call an elephant fish very weird looking.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

pat3612 said:


> Is that what they call an elephant fish very weird looking.


Elephant nose yep.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't like Rasboras, just think they are uuuuugly. Never kept them, never will.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Brian said:


> I can't wait until Kat sees this thread


No biggie to me. Obviously opionions are like ah well you get the point. Out of all of the fish I have studied, dove with kept and breed goldfish are my favorite no secret. Out of the 50 tanks I have running I find them to be the most beautiful and actually quite intelligent. A 10 inch fish has someone with two Bachlors and a Master's degree trained to be at their beckon call is pretty smart to me.

BTW Morgan this is going to come as a shocker to you so you may want to sit down...

Goldfish do not live in the ocean. Seriously.
All fish excrete waste-Honest! 

My vote is for bull sharks-not because they are ugly or anything, because one rushed me so damn hard he broke 3 of my ribs before I was able to give him a nice twack on the nose!


----------



## Morgan (Apr 15, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> No biggie to me. Obviously opionions are like ah well you get the point. Out of all of the fish I have studied, dove with kept and breed goldfish are my favorite no secret. Out of the 50 tanks I have running I find them to be the most beautiful and actually quite intelligent. A 10 inch fish has someone with two Bachlors and a Master's degree trained to be at their beckon call is pretty smart to me.
> 
> BTW Morgan this is going to come as a shocker to you so you may want to sit down...
> 
> ...


 Oh, well. I didn't know that in particular, although it should've been obvious to me since they're fresh water.

In any event, to each their own. =) I guess I just haven't been getting the right goldfish.

(And I know all fish produce waste - It's just that goldfish moreso =( )


----------

